# BP shares



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Bought 403 BP shares at 363p £1500 aprrox included fees don't normally get involved with money stuff don't even gamble the main thing that influenced me was the fact the the price has been the the lowest since 1997


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

And with oil, The only way is up


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Youll prob make a killing if you keep them there for a while! Sure your not alone tho!


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Igloo said:


> And with oil, The only way is up


Well we see just need a war to break out and that the price going up even more


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Wouldnt be so sure about that.

BP are self insured (i.e. have no insurance) They are facing _"unquantifiable losses"_ from Deep Horizon.

*BP has been 'rolling the dice on risk' - * http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/8aa1a6ae-79a6-11df-85be-00144feabdc0.html



> Published: June 17 2010 03:00 | Last updated: June 17 2010 03:00
> 
> From Prof Alan Punter.
> 
> ...


This could well be the end for BP


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

sure i saw $70 billion mentioned on one site that this could cost them.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Figures currently being bandied about are $20 billion to be _"made available" _immediatley.

BP cap value is somewhere in the order of £60 billion.

BP will struggle to raise £20 billion on the market to cover this first round of payments.

If any more funds are required from BP it could spell a takeover or insolvency.

Might be a good time to take a punt on BP with a few quid....but not something you should bet the farm on.


----------



## z1co80 (Mar 7, 2010)

I think this is very interesting

http://www.theworldsprophecy.com/go...y-hayward-sold-shares-weeks-before-oil-spill/


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

glymauto said:


> Might be a good time to take a punt on BP with a few quid....but not something you should bet the farm on.


Well thats my thinking my dad worked with a bloke and a few years years ago this bloke remortgaged his house the price dropped majorly he did not tell his Mrs at the time luckly for him they worked out in the end.

Ok if I loose the money it will be a bit of a bummer but not the end of the world


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Where do you buy shares from such as BP shares? I have a sum of money which i may be interested in investing .


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

mattastra said:


> Where do you buy shares from such as BP shares? I have a sum of money which i may be interested in investing .


Bought some from Barclays


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

With the oil leak there probably will be a lull and then it will climb back up, I would look at other oil companies more so oil boring companies. 

You don't need to go for oil directly, they will continue to bore for oil and use various technology so it's always good to look outside the box. 

I will always stay with a pharmacuetical comapany, Unilever, an electronics company, think of the major moving industries and invest in there.


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

they are down to 300p per share today,ive a friend who's a trader 38 and worth £12 million ,he says they will go as low as 250p per share then thats the time to buy,but the worst is yet to come with bp


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

One day I'll become a trader but I need to learn more and more about it before I jump in. As for BP I work for them, got offered the share save at 304p.. I reckon they will hit 220p low


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Spoony said:


> As for BP I work for them


Ahhh so its your fault its happening then! Thats the kind of attitude the americans seem to be taking over this. Hopefully mate you will get a good deal on your shares, this will all get sorted and they will rocket up. He who laughs last laughs loudest!

Ben


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

There on the up :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I got in at 300.25 yesterday, not expecting a decent return for about 6 months


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I thought the bottom was just over 400, bought 2k worth, tight stop loss of 10%. easy come easy go!!!


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

Igloo said:


> And with oil, The only way is up


Unless you bought some just before the spill of course!!


----------



## c928jon (Aug 2, 2006)

Everytime they hit a "significant" low, loads of people buy, the price goes up for a few days, then carries on its way back down. I originally set my buy at 270, but I'm lowering it to 170!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

It is a bit of a lottery and it is anyones guess where bottom is.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> I got in at 300.25 yesterday, not expecting a decent return for about 6 months


That's a pretty good price Neil! :thumb:

Depending on the sort of return you're looking for I'd suggest keeping a good while longer if financially possible.

Alan W


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Alan W said:


> That's a pretty good price Neil! :thumb:
> 
> Depending on the sort of return you're looking for I'd suggest keeping a good while longer if financially possible.
> 
> Alan W


I was quite pleased I must admit, I was joking to colleagues saying "watch it slide now".

I'm intending on leaving it for a while, I think all this doom mongering at the moment has been seen before with the likes of RBS, I think they are too big to fail, just need those relief wells to succeed and job should be a goodun.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Not quite in the bag yet I'm afraid.

BP is fending off takeover bids - http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...ake-of-oil-spill/story-e6frg8zx-1225887767957

Hard to imagine who is going to stump up several billion pounds for a small % stake when they can wait a couple of weeks and take the whole company for not much more.

My money is on Royal Dutch taking the spoils.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Quite a gain today, I'm still holding out though, I'm hedging my bets on a successful capping in August.


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

So what's the score with BP then? I'm thinking of investing soon but obviously want to do it when it's low!

Is it liable to drop again then with a take over looming? And if it does get taken over then are your shares just carried over to the new company, or does it stay as BP still? God I can be dense sometimes :lol:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Anything can happen really, I'm thinking up rather than down at the moment, could be quite erratic over the coming weeks though, so anyones guess. I didn't expect it to rise like it has.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

been a nightmare with BP - i bought at about 4.90, then when i thought they went to the bottom 4.00, then again at 3.40. have an average of 4.00, trading around 4.23 at the moment so going to stick with it, all i wanted was to make more than money in the bank and they did look cheap all the way down to 3.0025. doh!

Neil_S, you timed the bottom perfectly, well done!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Just luck, I bought Barclays shares last year and proclaimed they will hit 500 pence and that was at 355, so you win some, you lose some.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I was hoping that the capping would fail, so the prices would lower again since I missed out first time around. 

Looks like you are in for a tidy return them them at 400 already. I'd imagine they'll get up to 500 within a few months.


----------

